# galac death



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I went to bed last night so excited as I had watched 2 of the 3 orange galacs I have courting. It was the first time I had witnessed them in action, but I thought I might check the petri under the coconut and sure enough there were 3 eggss that may be viable although I am not used to looking at galac eggs, these where the expected white but with just a dot of black in the center, but not much gel around them. Of course I fell asleep imagining baby galacs...but then

Today I came home and one of the galacs is just laying in the leaf litter and sure enough I take her out and she has died. I say "she" because I saw some matter clinging to her body ..at first I thought spagnum at closer look I realized it was eggs that were seemingly still attached to gel comming from her. I am than thinking she died passing these eggs? Last night she acted normal waiting at the viv door as I got the ff ready and ate normally. The only odd thing is that I assumed "she" was a "he" then because the other frog was stroking her .. I watched this until lights out, it looked like gentle stroking and I did not see anything that looked like aggresssion ... 

Although I am really just trying to vent my sadness right now as she is already dead, I thought I would also post in case I am missing something that would endanger the 2 galcs remaining They look perfectly normal and begged and ate this evening just like usual. 

Sally


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.  I lost one of my original frogs that just did not thrive, I know that helpless feeling.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Thank you Deb,

I've really loved watching this trio for the last 9 months as they have grown to really amazing adults.... just was not expecting it to happen now


----------



## greenfig (Sep 14, 2008)

Did you leave a small container of water for them to soak in?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I hear what you are saying ...no dish but they have four nice size broms that have pools, and I had missed heavily that evening ...but maybe I will put in an extra dish in case I still have a pair.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

very sad. so sorry for your loss. it really does sadden us when we lose darts. i dont have much experience with galacts, but there are some darts that do stress and die from breeding and possibly this was the cause....was she a little young to breed? causing her death? it doesnt sound like anything else could have been wrong, just maybe the stress of laying eggs. i could be wrong....so don't by all means take my opionion as the only one. kristy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sally,

That is a first. I don' think I have ever seen a frog death, the way you describe it.

Regarding the courting behavior you witnessed. Did you see 2 of your frogs wrestling or 'bear hugging'? If you did - those were probably 2 females. I see mine go at it all the time. 

Melis


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Talk about a roller coaster ride! Sorry to hear about the loss. I think we are all interested in figuring out what happened here.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Melissa - no I did not see anything like bearhugs or wrestling, just the one following and stroking the one that died. 

I have saved the one egg that looked complete that was on her body, I doubt it is good but one can hope.

Thanks all for your support


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Sorry about that, it certainly doesn't sound like anything you could have seen comming or prevented. Thats really weird though, never heard of anything like that.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

You don't hear of it much, but frogs can become egg bound. About the only thing I can think of. 

Had the tank been dry for a while?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I have read a little about the egg bound situation and it is not hard to imagine that some version of that did happen to her.

I am a bit paranoid about humidity - living in the desert, but about a month ago I did feel e the tank (a 20 vert) was a bit dry as compared to my other tanks. I have 5 on misters and 6 including theirs that are not. So I had been misting that tank more often and had added water to the false bottom just in the last few weeks. Perhaps that spurred them on to mate, but yet was still not quite humid enough. 

It also occurred to me that last week a mushroom sprouted for the first time in their tank. I searched a bit to make sure that was not a "bad thing" and did not really find anything that alarmed me.. but maybe I missed something. I would also think that might be a sign the tank was humid and healthy.. I just dont know.


Again, thanks to all, for your thoughts.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

melissa68 said:


> You don't hear of it much, but frogs can become egg bound. About the only thing I can think of.
> 
> Had the tank been dry for a while?


i believe this is the cause. melissa is right. some tincs even have been known to die during breeding from the stress of laying. an example would be brazillian yellow heads. Not meaning this is normal or regular, but could just be that bad luck just happened and she died due to this. my condolences. it is always hard on us when we lose darts. kristy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

The extra humidity usually triggers our galacs to breed. 

I doubt there is any thing you could have done to save it. 

Something interesting you did say - you thought the one that died was actually a male, not a female, based on the breeding behavior you had seen. I wonder if something happened when HE was fertilizing the eggs - and what you are actually seeing is a male whose sperm dragged the egg along. 

Something to think about.




srrrio said:


> I have read a little about the egg bound situation and it is not hard to imagine that some version of that did happen to her.
> 
> I am a bit paranoid about humidity - living in the desert, but about a month ago I did feel e the tank (a 20 vert) was a bit dry as compared to my other tanks. I have 5 on misters and 6 including theirs that are not. So I had been misting that tank more often and had added water to the false bottom just in the last few weeks. Perhaps that spurred them on to mate, but yet was still not quite humid enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

melissa68 said:


> The extra humidity usually triggers our galacs to breed.
> 
> I doubt there is any thing you could have done to save it.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, that is something to think about and I will...

Sally


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Females can be quite aggressive towards the males. I have had both Galac males and tinc males actually battered and beaten by their larger female counter part during breeding. Something to keep an eye on.


----------

